# Austrian Beer - Recipes For My 1st Partial?



## rendo (27/2/10)

Hi Guys,

Now that I am working my way up the grain chain, I have a 9L esky that I want to do my first partial in. I can mash about 2kg of grain, maybe 2.5kg if lucky.

Anyhow, my Dad is from Austria, been living in Australia now for about 45 years, migrated here etc.

He has always told me about the great beers from Austria and how nothing here rivalled them. (ducking for cover.... h34r: ) 
So I saved up and took him and I to Austria (1st time for me) 3.5 years ago. We shared many Austrian brews and had a great time. He really likes the Gsser Beer the best (the pale (gold colour) beer...not the dark...G-O..G-G-O..mobile..., not the dark, they always think its the dark).

I would love to know how to go about making a beer like the Austrian Gsser (pale/light) beer. Or something similar, light/gold in colour, easy to knock back litres of the stuff...(kinda like our trip really)

*Is there any recommendations on ingredients (grains/malt, yeast, hops, amounts, base malt extract) or even better recipes perhaps? 
*
I guess I could go with an Oktoberfest type beer if I cant get what I am exactly after...but anyway, it'd make his year I reckon (assuming it turns out well...haha)

Hope you can help me out....I am assuming it will be a lager, with the colder months coming up, that will be perfect, not to mention I now have a brew fridge, so I can do this at anytime of the year!  

EDIT: PS....the "adambrau" avatar of mine is a beer that we drank in Innsbruck, Austria. Yes, my name is Adam. So it was rather novel, nice beer too. I dont know how an Adambrau glass ended up in my bag (made it home unbroken)...and that bus load of young contiki travellers....anyway...heading OT and this is the OP...far out!!


----------



## Pete2501 (28/2/10)

> History
> The story of Gosser beer begins in 1860, when Max Kober, a brewer from Graz bought a part of the...



http://www.heinekenromania.ro/en/gosser_brand

It looks like Gosser is a brand. Is there a particular type of Gosser beer you're looking for? I'm guessing because it's European that it'll be a lager. 

Notes. - http://www.darvana.com/images/RAVEN_Brochure.pdf

It's 30IBUs

Sorry dude. I've been looking for the last 30+mins and couldn't find anything else other than that. I've been searching for the yeast strain but, no joy.


----------



## rendo (28/2/10)

Hey Pete,

Thanks for looking man, I have been doing a fair bit of searching too, looks like you have found something though, 30IBUs, thought would be more, but I will make it to that 

Yeah, Gosser is the brand and they basically have two beers. Pale and Dark. He likes the pale and not the dark.

I'll keep searching, maybe the guys might have a good german lager/oktoberfest partial I can tap into. 

Am assuming it will be using noble hops. I have plenty of halltertau. Wondering if I should use straight LME or should I use the coopers canadian blonde kit as a base. I have one here and its pretty bland, so maybe its a good base?





Pete2501 said:


> http://www.heinekenromania.ro/en/gosser_brand
> 
> It looks like Gosser is a brand. Is there a particular type of Gosser beer you're looking for? I'm guessing because it's European that it'll be a lager.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barry (28/2/10)

What about using a Vienna lager recipe but use a bit less specialty malts so it is a bit lighter?


----------



## Screwtop (28/2/10)

A good read on the style if you're looking to make a Gsser Pale

http://www.byo.com/stories/recipes/recipei...s-from-the-pros

Some details:





A pale Vienna Lager recipe of 50/50 Pils/Munich would work leaving out any Cara/Crystal if using extract to maximise fermentability, around 28IBU at the top of the style guide due to the use of extract from a 60 min boil and for a little aroma 10 [email protected] .1g/l of the same hop as you use for bittering, maybe Hallertau. Use a good lager yeast like Munich Lager or similar. 

Since the Brewery is in Styria I really wonder how Styrian Golding hops would work?

Good luck,

Screwy


----------



## blackbock (28/2/10)

Afternoon Rendo,

What people have suggested so far is I think a little bit more exotic than Gsser pale actually is...

Aim for a golden straw colour, maybe some Carapils (or Carahell used sparingly) if you are doing a grain beer, otherwise the Canadian Blonde kit would be a good base. Don't overdo the hopping, from memory it's only about the malt profile.
There is a bit of grassy, fruity hop in the finish, but 30IBUs I would think not. I would definitely steer away from the more prominent hop varieties, personally I think Styrian Goldings would be way too ale-like.

You want a nice fizzy carbonation to clone this one, and use finings of some sort to obtain the crystal-clear appearance otherwise it might just end up looking more like homebrew than your dad's favourite.

good luck


----------



## Jazman (28/2/10)

I would make a Muencher Helles type of beer with Hallertua hops to about 25 ibu it seems to me the Goesser pale is helles type/pils type from memory from my times at the local Austrian club


----------



## Bribie G (28/2/10)

Austrian day to day quaffing beers are lightly hopped, brewed with adjuncts such as maize (no Reinheitsgebot, Adolf obviously forgot to impose that on them during Anschluss h34r: ). I actually got smashed on Gosser in the town of Steyr (sp?) decades ago, pleasant sweet beer but nothing to rip the shirt off your back. Took along a can of Gosser to our Club annual comps night last year and it was way way lighter and less hoppy than a German from over the border. 
Yes a Canadian, some Carapils and a Southern Euro hop such as Hallertau should hit the bill. Yes and fine it to brilliance and carbonate well.
edit: Swiss Lager yeast S-189 would be great, if you can keep a brew below 16 degrees and can put it in secondary/cold crash for a couple of weeks before bottling.


----------



## rendo (28/2/10)

Thanks so much guys, this info is great, please keep it coming 

I have a ferm fridge, so cold crashing isnt a problem. I bottle, so are u pretty sure that after 3-4 weeks cold crashing there will be enough yeast in the bottle to carb up?  I cold crashed my last brew for a week and its carbing up fine. (all new territory for me)

I think I am going the direction of BribieG's below post. I have all those ingredients already, (except the yeast, I will have to look around for that unless anyone has recommendations). I live close to Dave HB, and I was looking at the German Lager Yeast WLP830 or the WLP833, unless I got a tad cheaper and get the Saflager W34/709(dry), but I'd rather spend the extra if it is worth it.

I was hoping to do a proper mash, not just a steep, but really if there is no need then so be it. I still am keen to mash. Anyhow, more importantly I'd rather keep to the beer style.

What do you reckon BG and others? 250g of carapils then? 500g would be too much I think. I have only just used carapils for the first time, brewing a belgian as we speak, so I dont really know how it affects the taste yet. Will be a while yet



BribieG said:


> Austrian day to day quaffing beers are lightly hopped, brewed with adjuncts such as maize (no Reinheitsgebot, Adolf obviously forgot to impose that on them during Anschluss h34r: ). I actually got smashed on Gosser in the town of Steyr (sp?) decades ago, pleasant sweet beer but nothing to rip the shirt off your back. Took along a can of Gosser to our Club annual comps night last year and it was way way lighter and less hoppy than a German from over the border.
> Yes a Canadian, some Carapils and a Southern Euro hop such as Hallertau should hit the bill. Yes and fine it to brilliance and carbonate well.
> edit: Swiss Lager yeast S-189 would be great, if you can keep a brew below 16 degrees and can put it in secondary/cold crash for a couple of weeks before bottling.


----------



## Pete2501 (28/2/10)

Nice work. 

I can't wait to see this beer in a glass.


----------



## Screwtop (28/2/10)

rendo said:


> Thanks so much guys, this info is great, please keep it coming
> 
> I have a ferm fridge, so cold crashing isnt a problem. I bottle, so are u pretty sure that after 3-4 weeks cold crashing there will be enough yeast in the bottle to carb up?  I cold crashed my last brew for a week and its carbing up fine. (all new territory for me)
> 
> ...




Ask 10 brewers for their opinions and get 20 replies :lol: My 2c.......... Using extract the fermentability will be lower so you need to: Either compensate/balance by upping the IBU a little (pretty sure this beer is around 19 IBU) and not using any cara/crystal type malts or use some adjuncts to increase fermentability and stick to the correct level of bittering for this beer. Addings some wheat would keep the colour down while adding to foam production and stability without adding dextrines (Carapils) and reducing fermentability. Personally I would never use Carapils in any extract recipe. The use of some sucrose (sugar/dextrose) would add fermentability and again not add colour. WLP-833 would be a great yeast, have used it in Helles beers and it's well behaved. If using s-189 beware of acetaldehyde production, ferment it on the warm side for a lager 12C Saflager 34/70 would definitely not be my choice.

As blackbock points out Styrian may be way off for this beer, just something that popped into my mind at the time due to the locatipon of the brewery. This hop is used in pale Belgians quite successfully.

Screwy


----------



## rendo (28/2/10)

Okay, it looks like it is coming together...

Yeast: WLP-833

Extract: Coopers Canadian Blonde (about 19IBU?).....target - 30IBU

Other stuff:
500g? dextrose
250g Carapils steeped etc (but maybe not now, after screwy's thoughts)...maybe 100g?
OR
300g? of dry wheat malt? (is this what you mean screwy? or do you mean wheat grain that I need to mash  either way)
200g LDME? (needed?)

Hops
Boil for 45mins - 2L
25g HT @ 45mins
15g HT @ 10mins
(i will have to check these against some program to make sure it wont overdo the IBU, maybe IanH's spreadsheet)

Method:
Will brew in ferm fridge....11-12deg. say about 3 weeks. Then gelatine/cold crash for another 3-4 weeks
Then bottle 
does anyone reckon there will be enough yeast to carb up after 6-7 weeks in total in the fridge. I know he wont drink it flat!! haha :icon_vomit: 




Screwtop said:


> Ask 10 brewers for their opinions and get 20 replies :lol:


thats for sure, exactly what I want though, so I can weigh it all up and decide



Screwtop said:


> My 2c.......... Using extract the fermentability will be lower so you need to: Either compensate/balance by upping the IBU a little (pretty sure this beer is around 19 IBU) and not using any cara/crystal type malts or use some adjuncts to increase fermentability and stick to the correct level of bittering for this beer. Addings some wheat would keep the colour down while adding to foam production and stability without adding dextrines (Carapils) and reducing fermentability.


Wheat....good idea!



Screwtop said:


> Personally I would never use Carapils in any extract recipe. The use of some sucrose (sugar/dextrose) would add fermentability and again not add colour.



How come? just would like to know why is it so, IYHO  I thought, (no personal experience yet) that carapils freshens up a kit, just a little, like 100g-200g, depending on style of course, but like your normal light coloured lagers/ales....



Screwtop said:


> WLP-833 would be a great yeast, have used it in Helles beers and it's well behaved. If using s-189 beware of acetaldehyde production, ferment it on the warm side for a lager 12C Saflager 34/70 would definitely not be my choice.



Done....WLP-833 it is. $15 @ dave's ouch....but I will save this yeast for further brews, I have been practicing. Its easy. Unless I can find the swiss yeast, then I will toss a coin or do some more research to decide.


Screwy


----------



## rendo (28/2/10)

rendo said:


> Okay, it looks like it is coming together...
> 
> Yeast: WLP-833
> .
> ...




Regarding the cold crashing & carbing, I am deadset paranoid that after 3-4 weeks in the primary, then 4-6 weeks in a cube CC'd @ 2deg or so that there wont be enough yeast to carb up. Can anyone tell me to REALLYstop worrying OR...should I put yeast in every bottle...OR how about this:

1. Primary @ 11 deg: 3-4 weeks
2. Secondary @ 3deg: 2 weeks (plus glelatine...in a cube?)
3. Bottle and chuck straight back in the fridge at 12deg to carb up for 2 weeks?? long enough?
4. Then bring the temp back down to 2-3deg for 4-6 weeks for 'lagering' (in bottle of course).....

AFter this I will either be able to drink it as it is, or I will store it under the house with the rest of my beer....ambient temps range from 8deg(winter)-20deg(summer), temperature does not change rapidly under the house (double brick) 

Ideas on this last approach to ensuring carbing occurs??


----------



## Screwtop (28/2/10)

rendo said:


> How come? just would like to know why is it so, IYHO  I thought, (no personal experience yet) that carapils freshens up a kit, just a little, like 100g-200g, depending on style of course, but like your normal light coloured lagers/ales....




Fermentability of malt extract can be as low as 60%, makes no sense adding dextrinous specialty malt and decreasing fermentability further. Unless.......some adjunct is used to increase fermentability. Brewing is all about balance.

If you doing a partial then include some wheat malt to give a drier mouthfeel and improve foam. 

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## rendo (28/2/10)

Okay....I am pretty I understand.

One last stupid question...SORRY....do you mean the dry powdered wheat malt from the HBS or you mean get wheat malt etc and do a mash. No idea how much...say 300g as a stab in the dark for the powdered stuff..

Sorry for the dumb Q's I usually do my homework, but I couldnt find much on this  

rendo




Screwtop said:


> Fermentability of malt extract can be as low as 60%, makes no sense adding dextrinous specialty malt and decreasing fermentability further. Unless.......some adjunct is used to increase fermentability. Brewing is all about balance.
> 
> If you doing a partial then include some wheat malt to give a drier mouthfeel and improve foam.
> 
> ...


----------



## Halfbeak (28/2/10)

rendo said:


> Regarding the cold crashing & carbing, I am deadset paranoid that after 3-4 weeks in the primary, then 4-6 weeks in a cube CC'd @ 2deg or so that there wont be enough yeast to carb up. Can anyone tell me to REALLYstop worrying OR...should I put yeast in every bottle...OR how about this:
> 
> 1. Primary @ 11 deg: 3-4 weeks
> 2. Secondary @ 3deg: 2 weeks (plus glelatine...in a cube?)
> ...






I recently did an extract lager in the style of Pilsner Urquell and gave it a week in primary, a week in secondary and then lagered at 2 degrees for 4 weeks. It has carbed up perfectly and even though it looked nice and clear when I bottled, there is nearly as much yeast in the bottom as an ale.


Also, you could try experimenting a bit with your lagering. My cube wasn't large enough to hold my entire batch so I bottled some and then lagered. I was worried about carbing these up, but I decided to just take them out and put them with the rest of the bottles, which had been batch lagered and then bottled. I think those bottle lagered ones are a bit better overall, so it might be worth a try.


----------



## rendo (28/2/10)

Hi Screwy,

I didnt notice this post of yours below until now sorry. Interesting, more thoughts etc.

I am stewing over this one big time. Will get my plan together properly and repost. Off to do some research on Vienna Lager recipes 



Screwtop said:


> A good read on the style if you're looking to make a Gsser Pale
> 
> http://www.byo.com/stories/recipes/recipei...s-from-the-pros
> 
> ...


----------



## Screwtop (28/2/10)

rendo said:


> Okay....I am pretty I understand.
> 
> One last stupid question...SORRY....do you mean the dry powdered wheat malt from the HBS or you mean get wheat malt etc and do a mash. No idea how much...say 300g as a stab in the dark for the powdered stuff..
> 
> ...




Grain..malted wheat....about 300g.

Screwy


----------



## rendo (24/3/10)

OKAY....recipie is just about locked in. I have gone away from doing a partial atm, I want to see if this lager turns out as good as my recent LCBA clone (Thanks MHB).

Anyhow, feedback/thoughts on the Austrian Lager recipie I have put together? (meant to be a light coloured gold lager, not high alc, german taste, well carbonated)

*Ingredients:
*
1.7kg Coopers Canadian Blonde (why? its a pretty bland, golden coloured kit, the lightest kit from coopers int'l series)
100g - 200g carapils steeped 30mins (add body and head rentention (as HR is important here))
600g Light Dry Malt (add body and fermentables)
300g Dry wheat malt (help with head retention/body)
_(Maybe 200g dex, but I am thinking not)_

20g hallertau @ 60mins (seems to be one of the hops of choice for german helles type beer)
20g hallertau @ 15mins
10g Hallertau @ 2mins
1-5g Saaz?? @ 0 mins??? (might not do this, but just to add a tiny bit of aroma and a hint of saaz spice)

Yeast WLP830 (liquid) (Same as Wyeast 2206, apparently)

Too much wheat? too much hops? Yeast choice?


*Rough Method:*

Make yeast starter, either 1 or 2L 
Pitch the yeast at 11deg (both the starter and the wort) (fermentation fridge)

Brew ~3 weeks, 11deg
CC & gelantine for ~3 weeks @ 2-3deg 5-6 weeks in total, in primary, no secondary.
then bottle

So what do you think? How are the ingredients, eg the wheat, carapils, hops etc.


----------



## rendo (24/3/10)

Hi All, any thoughts on my last post? I am going to brew it anyway, but any last min suggestions before I go buy the lot and brew away 

Rendo


----------



## bradsbrew (24/3/10)

rendo said:


> Hi All, any thoughts on my last post? I am going to brew it anyway, but any last min suggestions before I go buy the lot and brew away
> 
> Rendo



Would you be getting too much bitterness added to the kit?? Also what about some hersbrucker at 15 and tettnang at 5 with saaz at 0


----------



## stm (25/3/10)

Yes, what brad said. Maybe change the hallertau [email protected] to @15, making a total of [email protected]


----------



## manticle (25/3/10)

Hi Rendo,

I would add the dextrose in. As Screwtop suggested, extract brews have a tendency to underattenuate making them thicker, maltier and sweeter. Acertain amount of this can be a good thing but you'll notice that lagers (even the maltier ones) tend to have a dryness at the finish of the palate. The dex will help with this, especially if you are adding any kind of crystal grain in.

There seems to be a bit of confusion as to what constitutes a partial. A partial is not adding specialty grain to your brew. A partial is mashing some grain in order to get _part_ of your fermentables from grain.

Steeping grain extracts colour and flavour from grains whose starches have already been converted through a kilning process. Often this kilning will destroy a lot of the fermentable sugar (as in the case of black and choc malts particularly) which is why you can't make a beer purely from specialty grains. Crystal grains are treated slightly differently but again the process converts the starches within. I believe you can make beer excusively from crystal but it will require a lot and it will just be amazingly thick, sweet and cloying.

Anyway base malts contain starches and usually enzymes which will convert those starches. In order for those starches to be activated, they need to be exposed to certain temperatures for certain lengths of time. Thus to make all grain beer, we mash which means soaking those cracked grains in water of a certain temp for certain periods in order to activate those enzymes to convert the starches to sugars, some of which are fermentable by brewing yeasts. The combination of unfermentable and fermentable makes tasty beer when mixed with hops and all the rest. A proper partial mash utilises at least some base malt which is mashed - thus leading to the term 'partial mash'.


----------



## rendo (25/3/10)

Hi manticle,

Thank you for this info. I agree with you about the confusion. I 'intended' for this beer to me my first 'partial' but after wimping out and thinking I will just stay with spec grains for now, I am aware that this makes this recipe not a partial anymore. (i wish I could change the thread subject line  )

You explained it very well and I must say that took me ages to work out sometime ago when I didnt know any better. So my first partial will be postponed for now and I will see how this brew goes. 

I am still very keen to mash sum shit up some grain up, but for now its not going to be in my next brew, HOPEFULLY the one after

I will be using the little 9L esky that I have done some 'pretend mashing' in with spec grains, it held the temps reasonably well, but I could do better for sure. I think I need to rip the tap outta it and replaced with something better as someone else here as done (robbomc?). I remember you and a few others told me that I could probably mash about 2kg, max 2.5kg in this little beastie.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&id=35929

Rendo




manticle said:


> Hi Rendo,
> .
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## rendo (25/3/10)

Hi Brad, Stm, Manticle,

I have just discovered the wonderful world of beersmith and plugged this recipe in (after loading in the coopers kits to it). I have likened it to a Munich Helles. It pretty much fits the style according to BS, except as you said the IBU is a tad high at 32.5 IBU (BS says 18-25IBUs, my hallertau is only 2.9%, not a strong one). I dont mind if it is that high, even though 32IBU really isnt that high. I might scale the hops back a bit, just to keep it true to style, but I do like a little extra hops in my beer.

The dex will go in now!  Here is what beersmith says. Getting the ingredients this sat (i hope)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Austrian Lager Rendo
Brewer: Rendo
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Munich Helles
TYPE: Extract
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 6.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: - %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.60 kg Extra Light Dry Extract (5.9 EBC) Dry Extract 19.4 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 9.7 % 
1.70 kg Coopers Canadian Blonde (4.5 EBC) Extract 54.8 % 
0.20 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.5 % 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [2.90%] (60 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [2.90%] (20 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [2.90%] (5 min) Hops 0.7 IBU 
0.30 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 9.7 % 
1 Pkgs German Lager (White Labs #WLP830) [Starter Yeast-Lager 1Litre] 




stm said:


> Yes, what brad said. Maybe change the hallertau [email protected] to @15, making a total of [email protected]


----------



## Siborg (25/3/10)

how bloody awesome is beersmith!


----------



## rendo (2/4/10)

Hello All,

So it is done. I have put this lager down to brew now (@11.1C) and I will post from time to time letting you know how it is going. It tasted pretty good just before I pitched the yeast. I almost thought I might just chill it as is and drink it like that, sure was tasty. Big hopes for this one and for the WLP830 yeast I used for the first time.

Here is my rendo's Austrian Lager recipe. (at least I hope so)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Rendo's Austrian Lager
Brewer: Rendo
Style: Munich Helles
TYPE: Extract

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 6.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.6 IBU


Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.70 kg Extra Light Dry Extract (5.9 EBC) Dry Extract 22.58 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 9.68 % 
1.70 kg Coopers Canadian Blonde (4.5 EBC) Extract 54.84 % 
0.20 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.45 % 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [2.90 %] (60 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [2.90 %] (20 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [2.90 %] (5 min) Hops 0.7 IBU 
0.20 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 6.45 % 
18.93 L Sydney Water Water 
1 Pkgs Yeast - German Lager (White Labs #WLP830) [Starter Yeast 1L]

Steeped carapils for 30mins @ ~60deg in 1.3L and 0.7L for sparging/rinsing
Boiled resultant liquid with hops as per schedule above

I'll carb this one up pretty heavily I think

Rendo


----------



## Siborg (2/4/10)

rendo said:


> Hello All,
> 
> So it is done. I have put this lager down to brew now (@11.1C) and I will post from time to time letting you know how it is going. It tasted pretty good just before I pitched the yeast. I almost thought I might just chill it as is and drink it like that, sure was tasty. Big hopes for this one and for the WLP830 yeast I used for the first time.
> 
> ...


Looks cool. Let us know how this one goes... I might try it as it gets closer to winter as my first lager. I'll probably have a crack at an AG version, too.


----------



## rendo (2/4/10)

Sounds like a plan mate...u could sub the extract I have used with pilsner grain or something like that. There are heaps of diff pilsner malts, galaxy, different brands, all with subtle differences...anyway...

See bribieG's recipe here.....http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//index.php?showtopic=42880&view=findpost&p=607008

4000 Galaxy
333 Carapils
65 degrees 90 mins
500 sugaz in the 90 mins boil
45 NZ Aroma Hallertau 6.5% AA
S-189 dried lager yeast

simple and easy....u might want to get fancy like i did and add in wheat, or rice or get a fancy liquid yeast...

I will be sure to let u know how this goes....better be good!! OR...OR...OR....I will just have to drink it 



Siborg said:


> Looks cool. Let us know how this one goes... I might try it as it gets closer to winter as my first lager. I'll probably have a crack at an AG version, too.


----------



## rendo (28/4/10)

Well its bottled.....PHEW...

What a drama. Anyway guys it looks like I hit the mark (or at least close).

You can see the clarity and colour in the pics, I am really happy with that. 

It tastes pretty FINE straight out of the fermenter! (Yes...I picked up the whole fermenter and took a swig....YUM). You can really taste the hallertau (as it is solely HT) but it isnt overdone, eg it isnt a hallertau bomb.

Anyway, this will take some further maturing in the bottles. VERY VERY happy. Thanks for all those who helped me along the way with this one.

Rendo



​


rendo said:


> Hi All, any thoughts on my last post? I am going to brew it anyway, but any last min suggestions before I go buy the lot and brew away
> 
> Rendo


----------



## BjornJ (7/5/10)

let us know how it goes, sounds like it will be a great beer!

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Parrothead (23/8/10)

rendo said:


> Well its bottled.....PHEW...
> 
> What a drama. Anyway guys it looks like I hit the mark (or at least close).
> 
> ...



Rendo, how did this one come out?


----------



## rendo (23/8/10)

Hi PH,

Mate, I (and Dad) am extremely happy with it. The colour was incredibly light golden (as seen in the photos), crystal clear, the WLP830 gave it that real crisp lager taste. I had never used that sort of yeast before and what a difference it made. Temperature control was everything though. The flavour...well...it was GREAT...BUT....there is always a but....it was a 'little' too bitter if I am comparing to the austrian lagers I have drank. However the bitterness was great as I like a bitter beer, but I would back it off just a tad when doing it again. Maybe only 10g for the 60min boil. I'd say it is at its best drinking right now (about 4 months old)...there is only a few bottles left which I doubt will make the 6 month mark  

All in all, I am extremely happy with it, have learnt heaps, made fantastic beer, and now have some WLP830 yeast saved in the fridge which i have reused twice already, @ $15 per yeast vial this means i have brought the cost down to $5 per brew, plan to use it many more times too (ps...I always make a yeast starter with liquid yeast, its not hard, heaps of info here). Thanks heaps to the guys here who helped and offered advice.

Rendo



Parrothead said:


> Rendo, how did this one come out?


----------



## Hodgo71 (10/8/15)

Keen to try an AG version of this Rendo. Surely you've tied that now being 5 years mate! 
Way back in 1993 I was Austria for my ski instructing course and my very first beer was Gösser! I loved it and it made me realise even as a young bloke at the time that fosters (which I drank in that lifetime) was not all that good...!

Anyway many years later and now a super keen AG brewer and with matured and more educated beer palate/or just a beer snob; I am still keen to try and make a Gösser clone. As you did 5 years ago, I've searched all over the net and pretty much found only your thread! 

Did you end up having a crack at an AG version or did you ever try this recipe again and refine it at all mate?? 

Cheers 
Hodgo.


----------

